# Propagation Tips for Bucephalandra?



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Cut the rhizome with sharp scissors, same as you would with anubias. Best to make sure each clump has a few leaves and some roots.

They definitely grow faster emersed but I think their true beauty is shown when they're grown submerged.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I let mine grow (in the substrate or tied onto hardscape) until they're looking a bit leggy and have new roots extending down between the lower leaves. Then trim off the top with small sharp scissors, making sure to get at least one or two roots with the piece I cut. Replant the top. Repeat in a month or so. Yeah, it's slow going- that's why buces cost more than some other plants I assume.


----------



## MarnusKerr (Dec 28, 2020)

Cut and re-attach plantlets to rock or driftwood to create a whole new plant


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I would be cautious "planting" like some other responses have said. You need to be sure not to bury the rhizome, or it will rot. The rhizome should be attached to a piece of hardscape so it doesn't get pushed below the substrate. Even if you want a buce growing somewhere that you don't have hardscape, just glue it to a small piece of lava rock and push the lava rock into the substrate, leaving the rhizome exposed.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine are an anomaly for some reason, then. I plant them both ways and the ones in substrate do just as well or even better than those tied onto hardscape. Maybe it's because I have very lightweight substrate (safe-t-sorb):


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm open to being corrected, but I was always under the assumption that Buce needs to be treated like Anubias, so it would rot if the Rhizome was planted


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've had mine planted like this for over two years. I was dubious at first about it. I used to be careful just to bury the roots with rhizome on top of substrate but they would keep floating loose. One day I got annoyed and shoved a few down deeper, figured I would let the roots take better hold and then tug them up again to expose the rhizome after a week or so. Forgot to do that and by the time I remembered, realized they were actually growing better than the ones tied on driftwood. So I left them like that. 

But for someone new to growing plants, yeah probably better safe than sorry and keep them well clear of the substrate.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2020)

Bit late. But you can bury the rhizome partially as long as it still gets some waterflow.

As for growth speed. Assuming u inject unlimited levels of co2 and light they actually grow faster submerged as their leaves are thinner and it takes less energy to produce. Problem is 1 algae outbreak and months of growth are GONE.

I saw on youtube bucephalandra can also show their colors when grown emersed, but you need to grow them in super dim light. I'm still testing that theory myself so I cant say its true.


----------

